# Skully The "Lifeless" Assistant



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

In my on going search for all things Halloween and Haunted Magic I ran into this gem on YouTube.






Now the electronics for syncing audio to motorized action is nothing new for haunters so no surprises here. This sucker is totally wireless too. However that's not the best part otherwise I wouldn't be posting yet another talking skull video.

No the best part is that the jaw bone is completely removable and examinable. This is the part that has me baffled. I mean, maybe it uses electromagnets like my other project elsewhere on the forum. But maybe that's over thinking this.

Anyone have any thoughts on how they might be doing this?

-TM


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Pretty cool, alright! I noticed that the jaw flanges fit into small openings in the skull - the mandible isn't actually "floating" as with a Bucky jaw. I'm thinking that there are internal pins that push down on those flanges and move the jaw. The pins could be driven by push solenoids; there isn't a lot a travel on the jaw so they wouldn't have to have a long throw. Another way to do this might be that the flanges key into a rotating or rocking shaft inside the skull; I have a cheap off-the-shelf skull that uses a similar mechanism although the jaw is not removable (at least not easily).


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like the circuit is designed to react to the mp3 on the SD card, which is why the jaw kind of vibrates instead of opening and closing cleanly (like it would using a beep track).


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, I was not very impressed with the jaw/audio response. Especially for the price!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Regardless of what's driving the movement be it a beep track (doubt it) or some variant of the audio servo/motor controller (for which circuits for have been available in the Haunt community for years), the removable and inspectable jaw is the real mystery here. 

However, as a Haunter who's built his share of audio/motor circuits, I know what goes into these things like the rest of you. Even if that sucker had a 3-axis control for head movement (which it doesn't), there is ZERO justification for that price.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, $1400+ for that skull is way over the top. Bet they don't sell very many of them.
It appears that the jaw has to be slightly expanded to come off/go onto the skull. I still think the jaw tabs are keyed into a shaft in the skull. It can't be a very solid contact, the jaw action is terrible and it's probably the reason that the skull has to speak so slowly.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

They say that it has to be laced on the small table. How about this as a possibility... There is a strong magnet implanted in the lower jaw. There is a spinning mechanism in the table below that can be very thin and easily concealed. The mechanism has 2 magnets in it mounted such that North is facing down on one and North is facing up on the other. As the mechanism spins, the opposing magnets work on the one in the jaw - one pulling down and the other pushing up as it passes underneath the jaw. By changing the speed that the magnets spin past, you should be able to change how the jaw reacts. If you look at the video, it looks like the jaw is bouncing at different rates. Just my guess!


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy cow, that's a lot. By the way, that price is in Euros, which at today's rates, translates into $1,866.00.

Agreed that it's a pretty good mystery, but the key is, how much will you let the audience examine the prop? In a show, you really don't want to let them handle it, it would slow things down while the inevitable OCD person looks over every tiny detail while everyone else waits.

I think he's either got very well-concealed pins that engage the back of the jaw, or maybe an electromagnet in the skull pulling on metal embedded in the jaw. 

The other problem I see with it, as a magic trick, is that Gemmy talking skulls have been available in drug stores and other discount stores for years now. While the effect may have been terrific years ago when people believed in seances, these days it's probably not going to convince anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

My thoughts were right in line with Atom058's. The movements aren't synchronized with the with the vocals, aside from turning on when "speaking" and turning off when silent.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Atom058 said:


> They say that it has to be laced on the small table. How about this as a possibility... There is a strong magnet implanted in the lower jaw. There is a spinning mechanism in the table below that can be very thin and easily concealed. The mechanism has 2 magnets in it mounted such that North is facing down on one and North is facing up on the other. As the mechanism spins, the opposing magnets work on the one in the jaw - one pulling down and the other pushing up as it passes underneath the jaw. By changing the speed that the magnets spin past, you should be able to change how the jaw reacts. If you look at the video, it looks like the jaw is bouncing at different rates. Just my guess!


Maybe the cost of the table is why the price is so high. If this is how it works, maybe those opposing magnets are mounted in the skull itself. The lower mass would make it easier to adjust the speed when needed. But at $1866 USD?!? Like I said, I bet they don't sell too many of these guys.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I think Atom058 definitely nailed it or damn close to it. The table HAS to be included and is probably where the "werks" live. $1800 for a table and a custom Bucky skull? Ummm no way. Like I've stated in my other posts about haunted magic props. The price is intentional in order to limit how many of these get on the market while still making a buck.

I might tackle this next year. But I bet anyone of us with a little electronic skill could churn one of the bad boys out on a haunters budget with ease.


----------

